# Victoria SS Rejected...Is it end of the road?



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Hi Folks,

I had applied for Victoria SS 2 weeks back. Yesterday i got an email from them stating that my application had been rejected

Points: 60
IELTS: 7.5/7.5/7.5/8.5
ANZCO code: 261314 (Software Testing)
*****************************************************************

Dear *SNIP*

Thank you for your application for Victorian Government nomination under the 190 - Skilled Nominated visa scheme.

Following a review of your application, we regret to inform you that you have not been selected for visa nomination by the Victorian Government.

Your application for Victorian Government state nomination was reviewed individually and assessed with a focus on your ability to address a number of criteria, including:

§ your ability to meet the minimum eligibility criteria,

§ the demand for your particular skills and expertise, and your ability to find work in Victoria,

§ the suitability and transferability of your qualifications, skills and experience – including any specialist capabilities – to the needs of Victoria’s labour market,

§ your ability and commitment to establishing yourself, and any dependents, in Victoria

§ the number of nomination applications received relative to the number of nomination places available for your occupation.

Victoria receives a high number of very strong applications for state nomination and only the very highest calibre candidates with the strongest skills, experience and opportunity for finding work in Victoria’s labour market are selected for Victorian state nomination.

The Victorian Government uses independent industry panels to provide advice on the suitability of applicants to Victoria’s labour market. These industry representatives also provide advice on the demand for individual applicants’ qualifications, skills and experience, and prospects for employment in Victoria.

While your application demonstrated your ability to meet the minimum eligibility requirements for Victorian state nomination, other applicants were able to more adequately demonstrate their suitability for employment in Victoria.

There are other visa pathways for highly skilled workers who want to live and work in Victoria and we encourage you to investigate other visa options on the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website: Welcome to DIBP.

We wish you all the best for your future endeavours.

Please quote Reference Number: SS-.....*SNIP * in all of your communication to us.
****************************************************************
Guys, what should i be doing next?
Can i apply for another state? (Pleae let me know how to find states taking in applications for 261314)
Can i request for a revaluation for the assessement?

Please help me kindly


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi, 

I would suggest you to re-take IELTS since you have a good score and aim for 8 in all modules. With this, your overall points will be 70 and you have a higher chance of getting an invitation if you apply for Visa 189.


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

bobinv said:


> Hi,
> 
> I would suggest you to re-take IELTS since you have a good score and aim for 8 in all modules. With this, your overall points will be 70 and you have a higher chance of getting an invitation if you apply for Visa 189.


hello mate.. 

For which code you have applied and how much points you scored for Vic SS including SS points..


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I had applied for Victoria SS 2 weeks back. Yesterday i got an email from them stating that my application had been rejected
> 
> ...


hey i applied for Vic SS in Aug'12 and received the same reply as yours. As I had 65 points so I opted for 189 straight away. The best thing is to go for 189 ASAP


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Avatar82 said:


> hey i applied for Vic SS in Aug'12 and received the same reply as yours. As I had 65 points so I opted for 189 straight away. The best thing is to go for 189 ASAP


Does 189 have 261314 code in their job list ?


----------



## Avatar82 (May 4, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Does 189 have 261314 code in their job list ?


pls check the latest SOL list


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Does 189 have 261314 code in their job list ?


Nope, it doesn't. 190 is the only available route for SW Testers. And, only VIC state is sponsoring them currently.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

fkiddy12 said:


> Nope, it doesn't. 190 is the only available route for SW Testers. And, only VIC state is sponsoring them currently.


Any idea if they process application based on domain expertise ? I am in telecom domain, does it mean they will handle my according to my domain ?


----------



## Jack_g3 (Oct 21, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Any idea if they process application based on domain expertise ? I am in telecom domain, does it mean they will handle my according to my domain ?


Sorry mate I dun think they evaluate on domain skills..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Jack_g3 said:


> Sorry mate I dun think they evaluate on domain skills..


Thanks Jack_g3. Cannot do anything but to keep fingers crossed.

When do other states starts accepting applications for 190 ?


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

ratnesh.nagori said:


> Thanks Jack_g3. Cannot do anything but to keep fingers crossed.
> 
> When do other states starts accepting applications for 190 ?


ACT - No information
VIC - Currently accepting applications
SA - Should hear something in Dec 2013


----------



## viralsagar20 (Apr 18, 2013)

I guess.. Vic is ONLY accepting High end SW testers.. So people with 60 points (like me) have less chances..


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

viralsagar20 said:


> I guess.. Vic is ONLY accepting High end SW testers.. So people with 60 points (like me) have less chances..


How can you be so sure ? Any reference to this info will be helpful ..


----------



## man111 (Nov 18, 2013)

*Victoria ss*

I am an Agricultural Scientist who hold a PhD in Plant biotechnology and have 5 years working experience AS Agricultural Scientist. I applied for state sponsorship of Victoria yesterday. Is SS take 12 weeks for all occupation? Or is it differ for jobs? Do any body applied as agriculture Scientist and got approval from Victoria SS? Is it a tough task to get Victoria SS?


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Folk,s
Are there any other states accepting Software Testers?
I am planning to visit a consultant this weekend and evaluate my options, worse case m planning to try again for 261313 since my day to day job is completely into automation (progrmaming)
Do the SOL lists keep getting updated?
I am also planning to write an email to Vic SS to get more details regarding the rejection

Please let me know when the SOL list gets updated and how to find that out


----------



## fkiddy12 (Jun 6, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Folk,s
> Are there any other states accepting Software Testers?
> I am planning to visit a consultant this weekend and evaluate my options, worse case m planning to try again for 261313 since my day to day job is completely into automation (progrmaming)
> Do the SOL lists keep getting updated?
> ...


As said earlier, only VIC is currently accepting nominations. ACT is closed, I suggest you wait till December to see if SA open doors for SW Testers.


----------



## jitunair18 (Jun 29, 2013)

Ok sir thanks
I have written a note to Vic as well to get some information on how to improve on our application etc
In the meantime wil have a word with a consultant over the weekend to see what other paths can be explored
I am sure about not giving IELTS again coz i dont think i wil get an 8 in all bands honestly and on top dont know if those 10 additional points can be a game changer


----------



## soeid (Oct 19, 2012)

How is the TS rejected? State sponsorships require 60 points to be sponsored.
Did the requirements changed?


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

jitunair18 said:


> Ok sir thanks
> I have written a note to Vic as well to get some information on how to improve on our application etc
> In the meantime wil have a word with a consultant over the weekend to see what other paths can be explored
> I am sure about not giving IELTS again coz i dont think i wil get an 8 in all bands honestly and on top dont know if those 10 additional points can be a game changer


Is your job not in SOL? Otherwise 10 additional points would definitely change your status.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

man111 said:


> I am an Agricultural Scientist who hold a PhD in Plant biotechnology and have 5 years working experience AS Agricultural Scientist. I applied for state sponsorship of Victoria yesterday. Is SS take 12 weeks for all occupation? Or is it differ for jobs? Do any body applied as agriculture Scientist and got approval from Victoria SS? Is it a tough task to get Victoria SS?


I think it highly depends on the occupation - I applied as Life Scientist nec and my application was approved in 3-4 weeks. I doubt if they have many Scientist applying (as compared to all the IT people), so they probably can make the decisions faster.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

jitunair18 said:


> Folk,s
> Are there any other states accepting Software Testers?
> I am planning to visit a consultant this weekend and evaluate my options, worse case m planning to try again for 261313 since my day to day job is completely into automation (progrmaming)
> Do the SOL lists keep getting updated?
> ...


261313 would be the best option next for testers. SOL list will change in july 2014 only..


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Are they considering the experience as per ACS Assessment letter?

Please clarify.


----------



## Sai2Aus (Jul 17, 2013)

rajfirst said:


> Are they considering the experience as per ACS Assessment letter?
> 
> Please clarify.


Vic considers full work experiences.

Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


----------



## rajfirst (Aug 28, 2013)

Sai2Aus said:


> Vic considers full work experiences.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9082 using Expat Forum


Thanks


----------



## MikkiDuda (Dec 16, 2013)

JoannaAch said:


> I think it highly depends on the occupation - I applied as Life Scientist nec and my application was approved in 3-4 weeks. I doubt if they have many Scientist applying (as compared to all the IT people), so they probably can make the decisions faster.


Hi. Can you please tell what exactly is your qualification you had assessed as Life Scientist nec? I have submitted to VIC under the same for SS right before Skill Select has been implemented (1 or 2 days only) and have been denied. I would like to try again as at that time VIC did not required Skill Assessment for SS submission (only in case of a positive answer) so I did not had one and I'm thinking that it might had something to do with the deny. I am a Clinical Research Associate in clinical trial field with Bachelor in general medicine and had 75 points so it was a bit disappointing...

Thank you.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

MikkiDuda said:


> Hi. Can you please tell what exactly is your qualification you had assessed as Life Scientist nec? I have submitted to VIC under the same for SS right before Skill Select has been implemented (1 or 2 days only) and have been denied. I would like to try again as at that time VIC did not required Skill Assessment for SS submission (only in case of a positive answer) so I did not had one and I'm thinking that it might had something to do with the deny. I am a Clinical Research Associate in clinical trial field with Bachelor in general medicine and had 75 points so it was a bit disappointing... Thank you.


Hi, 
Regarding my qualifications - I have MSc in Biotechnology, MSC in Toxicology and BSc in Environmental Sciences. But VETASSESS gave me the assessment just based on the BSc degree (which is not really relating to my work).

Are you sure you can apply under the Life Scientist nec category? It only covers non-clinical pharmacology and so doesn't include clinical trials... Also the tasks mentioned for Life Scientist nec include doing research work and laboratory work (http://www.abs.gov.au/AUSSTATS/[email protected]/Lookup/87E2C8318CF4CA00CA2575DF002DA66A ). Have you every done research before you started working as a CRA? It might be hard to get positive assessment and/or SS without research experience, publications etc.


----------



## MikkiDuda (Dec 16, 2013)

Not really sure. I have lodged the assessment request based on a post found on a different migration forum where an user said that he was a CRA and had his skills assessed as Life Scientist nec. I have seen the Advisory Service from VETASSESS too late to use it before lodging...

Done very little research during the med school - probably too little and too far behind to count. I will try to contact Vetassess to see if I can pause the assessment to have have them recommend a nomination before. Any idea what the CRA job can fall under? I've also done 3 years as a Medical reviewer. Thank you.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

MikkiDuda said:


> Not really sure. I have lodged the assessment request based on a post found on a different migration forum where an user said that he was a CRA and had his skills assessed as Life Scientist nec. I have seen the Advisory Service from VETASSESS too late to use it before lodging...
> 
> Done very little research during the med school - probably too little and too far behind to count. I will try to contact Vetassess to see if I can pause the assessment to have have them recommend a nomination before. Any idea what the CRA job can fall under? I've also done 3 years as a Medical reviewer. Thank you.


I can't find a category that will really match the CRA job on CSOL, but it is not unusual for Life Scientists to become CRA, so maybe these two go together... 
In the reference letter from your employer, what tasks has he/she listed? Do they match the ones on ANZSCO website? Maybe if you present it the right way, you can get positive assessment... Sorry I can't help you more:/ I don't have enough knowledge regarding CRA job to give you some real advice...

Have you considered asking an Immigration Agent for initial assessment? It shouldn't cost much or even anything and you might get an idea on how you occupation matches the skills list...

Additionally, I don't think you can include research done it school, it would need to be a paid, full-time work experience.

Good luck!


----------



## MikkiDuda (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks. I'll see how this goes. 

I have found this on Vetassess site:"Some occupations assessed by VETASSESS are listed as ‘nec’ which means ‘not elsewhere classified’... qualifications and employment are highly relevant to one of the occupation titles given in the ANZSCO description for the particular occupation. Other specific occupation titles which cannot be found elsewhere in ANZSCO will be considered on a case by case basis so long as they are relevant to the 'nec' codes." If I understood right, if my job does not fall under a different title they will give it a go to see if it will fit 'nec'. As there was a previous case, I hope real, maybe it will work. There are 3 weeks already since I have uploaded the documents so I can only wait.

Thank you again.


----------



## MikkiDuda (Dec 16, 2013)

I can now confirm that the CRA position can be assessed at VETASSESS as Life Scientist (NEC) 234599. Positive assessment result came on 07 April 2014. Meanwhile we received SS and invitation for 190 from Queensland. On 19 May 2014 we submitted the visa application.


----------



## JoannaAch (Oct 11, 2011)

MikkiDuda said:


> I can now confirm that the CRA position can be assessed at VETASSESS as Life Scientist (NEC) 234599. Positive assessment result came on 07 April 2014. Meanwhile we received SS and invitation for 190 from Queensland. On 19 May 2014 we submitted the visa application.


Congrats! Good luck with a quick visa grant.


----------



## raohimanshu01 (Mar 26, 2014)

My visa 190 has been rejected . I got the same generic email stating the reason not specific to my application.

I have a query. As per my ACS report , i have a total of 4.3 years of experience and its being calculated effective JAN 2012 after deducting 2 years which comes out to be less than 3 years.

My question is victoria will expect 3 years after JAN 2012 ? as for software tester min 3 years are required (mentioned on site) or they will consider it from the total experience (as per my consultant) ?

Just trying to find the exact reason for my rejection and will rectify it when i will re apply.

Can someone give a quick clarification on the same.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

raohimanshu01 said:


> My visa 190 has been rejected . I got the same generic email stating the reason not specific to my application.
> 
> I have a query. As per my ACS report , i have a total of 4.3 years of experience and its being calculated effective JAN 2012 after deducting 2 years which comes out to be less than 3 years.
> 
> ...


Vic considers whole experience. 

Rejection is related to your job code and availability of jobs in Vic for that.

Sorry for rejection. Try for some other state.


----------



## MikkiDuda (Dec 16, 2013)

Victoria is well known for being picky with the invitations it gives. I do not think there is much you can do in order to improve your chances with them. Try a different state if possible... Please see the answer I received when I tried to find out what can be improved in order to receive the SS after being refused: 

"The Victorian state nomination program is a labour market program, which means that, like a job application process, only the highest value applicants to Victorian industries are selected; not just those who may meet minimum eligibility requirements. It is not always possible to predict in advance of viewing an application all of the skill sets that might be of high value to an industry.

We are unable to provide more detailed information on the specific reasons for this decision."

So, yeah, they have a set of conditions but meeting them does not guarantee the SS. Those conditions are there only to reduce the number of requests for Victoria SS - a pre-selection of CV's. They decide on a case by case rule on who gets it in the end.


----------



## raohimanshu01 (Mar 26, 2014)

Seems bad luck going on for me . Today NSW occupation list came out and software tester is not present in the list (((
Is there any way ?

Can i re-apply as a software engineer thru ACS ? is it worth ?


----------



## VS26 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hello,

Good to know that you got positive skill assessment and invitation from Queensland. Congratulations to you.

I read in your earlier posts that you have experience as medical reviewer. I am also having experience in pharmacovigilance and am willing to apply under life scientist NEC category. Request you to share the job description which you submitted along with your skill assessment application to Vetassess.

This will help me a lot.

Thanks


----------



## VS26 (Sep 11, 2014)

raohimanshu01 said:


> Seems bad luck going on for me . Today NSW occupation list came out and software tester is not present in the list (((
> Is there any way ?
> 
> Can i re-apply as a software engineer thru ACS ? is it worth ?


Hi,

Good to know that you got positive skill assessment and invitation from Queensland. Congratulations to you.

I read in your earlier posts that you have experience as medical reviewer. I am also having experience in pharmacovigilance and am planning to apply under life scientist NEC category. Request you to share the job description which you submitted along with your skill assessment application to Vetassess.

This will help me a lot.

Thanks


----------



## VS26 (Sep 11, 2014)

MikkiDuda said:


> I can now confirm that the CRA position can be assessed at VETASSESS as Life Scientist (NEC) 234599. Positive assessment result came on 07 April 2014. Meanwhile we received SS and invitation for 190 from Queensland. On 19 May 2014 we submitted the visa application.


Hello,

Good to know that you got positive skill assessment and invitation from Queensland. Congratulations to you.

I read in your earlier posts that you have experience as medical reviewer. I am also having experience in pharmacovigilance and am willing to apply under life scientist NEC category. Request you to share the job description which you submitted along with your skill assessment application to Vetassess.

This will help me a lot.

Thanks


----------



## MikkiDuda (Dec 16, 2013)

Job description as CRA:
-	Regular visits on a continuing basis to the investigators after arrangement of priorities and after coordination with the Project Manager to assure protocol adherence of investigation staff and patients. 
-	Source Data Verification as specified in the Operations Manual. 
-	Check if signed and dated Informed Consent Forms are available from all patients 
-	Check for any Adverse Events and assure timely reporting. 
-	Check Investigator Site File for completeness and update if necessary. 
-	Regular communication of detailed information to investigative centers as well as timely highlighting of problems to the Project Manager. 
-	Ensuring time-lines are met according to study protocol. Preparation of Visits and Phone Reports and complete documentation. 
-	During an average study with 6-weekly visits, the CRA should supervise a maximum of 15 investigation sites, realizing 10 on-site visits per month. 
-	Updating of study progress reports on a regular basis, including detailed patient recruitment information. 
-	Attendance at internal project meetings and, if necessary, at meetings with clients. 
-	Reporting incidents related to the study to the Project Manager. 
-	Preparation of Trial Master Files. Continuing update of Center Specific Files. 
-	Take responsibility for parts of a project as delegated by the Project Manager. 
-	Planning and scheduling with Investigators. 

Job description as MR: 
	To verify all relevant medical data on an ongoing basis: the medical history, the inclusion and exclusion criteria, ECG, vital signs, risk factors, laboratory parameters (hematology and biochemistry), concomitant treatments data and adverse events (AE), information of the patients through the electronic Case Report Form (eCRF), through Patient Case Summary (PCS) and medical documentation related to that patient and ensures that all the information is consistent and makes sense from a medical point of view, by producing, if necessary, medical, unambiguous, non directive and comprehensive electronic data clarification form (e-query) to Investigators through eCRF.
	To verify the medical accuracy and validity of the English translations of various medical documentation.
	To review various documentation provided in case of Serious Adverse Events and forward this documentation to the responsible structure in the study in the required time-lines.
	To open/forward/answer to queries/questions from other structures in the study.
	To collect and transmit information regarding safety concerns to the Monitor/Project Manager.
	To fill in follow-up trackers in real time regarding the activities done.
	To write clinical case narratives in defined cases with the aim to help, if necessary, independent reviews from Sponsor and/or authorities.

As you can see, none of the above mentioned can be found in the description for Life Scientist NEC. So it seems that it enters on a case by case review, meaning that you need to submit for assessment in order to find out the result. You could also try VETSSESS Advisory Service (http://vetassess.com.au/Skills-Assessment-for-Migration/Advisory-Service). This way you could spend less and find out if they would assess you on the category you want or not. They would also check the documents.


Beside the job description in the CV, the rest were regular documents - letter from employer, bachelor degree and diploma supplement as I am from Europe, IELTS test as I requested Point Test Advice from VETASSESS and financial docs.

If I am not wrong, Queensland has removed the Life Scientist NEC from their list on 01/07/2014, but you could try it with Victoria. Am I said it seems that they evaluate each case individually so you might be luckier than me. It is worth a try. Good luck.


----------



## VS26 (Sep 11, 2014)

MikkiDuda said:


> Job description as CRA:
> -	Regular visits on a continuing basis to the investigators after arrangement of priorities and after coordination with the Project Manager to assure protocol adherence of investigation staff and patients.
> -	Source Data Verification as specified in the Operations Manual.
> -	Check if signed and dated Informed Consent Forms are available from all patients
> ...


Hello,

Thank you for the valuable information.

It is sad that life scientist nec is listed under skilled occupation list but still some of the applicants are not issued invitation by Victoria. However, as you said that each case is assessed independently, it is worth giving it a try. Hope for the best.

Can you please let me know under which subcode of life scientist NEC did you apply? Non-clinical pharmacologist or biotechnologist?

Thank you


----------



## MikkiDuda (Dec 16, 2013)

VS26 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you for the valuable information.
> 
> ...


None. I only choose Life Scientis NEC - 234599.


----------



## VS26 (Sep 11, 2014)

MikkiDuda said:


> None. I only choose Life Scientis NEC - 234599.


Thank you for sharing the information.


----------



## JOHN T (Jun 30, 2016)

*Cra*



VS26 said:


> Thank you for sharing the information.



I'm working as CRA, I'm looking for an agent to help me do this migration process, Could anyone help me advise CRA falls under AIMS or VETASSESS? 
Did you apply thru agent ? 


Confused 
John


----------



## Kushan P (Aug 17, 2016)

JOHN T said:


> I'm working as CRA, I'm looking for an agent to help me do this migration process, Could anyone help me advise CRA falls under AIMS or VETASSESS?
> Did you apply thru agent ?
> 
> 
> ...


HI JOhn, you can apply in Vetassess.


----------



## Annelin (Mar 18, 2019)

MikkiDuda said:


> I can now confirm that the CRA position can be assessed at VETASSESS as Life Scientist (NEC) 234599. Positive assessment result came on 07 April 2014. Meanwhile we received SS and invitation for 190 from Queensland. On 19 May 2014 we submitted the visa application.




Hi can you help me with the vetassess for a CRA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Annelin (Mar 18, 2019)

JOHN T said:


> I'm working as CRA, I'm looking for an agent to help me do this migration process, Could anyone help me advise CRA falls under AIMS or VETASSESS?
> 
> Did you apply thru agent ?
> 
> ...




Hi John I was wondering how your application went?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

